# Teich mit Fenster



## Männe (7. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Teichbauer
Ich möchte einen Teich mit Sichtfenster bauen
wer hat damit Erfahrung ?
Vielen dank Männe


----------



## Boldi (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Hallo Männe,

jepp, ich habe einen Teich mit Fenster 1,2x0,7 m. Was genau willst Du denn wissen ?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

such mal nach dem username *fischpapa* - der hatte vorne ne Glasplatte eingebaut aber auch Dichtigkeitsprobleme damit bekommen


----------



## toschbaer (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Hallo Matin,

Wie stark ist die Scheibe? 

Dann möchte ich noch wissen ob: Float- VSG oder ESG  ??

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Männe (8. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

hallo Martin
mich interesiert die Scheibenstärke im verhältnis zum Wasserinhalt
vielen Dank männe
hat einer von euch bauanleitungen


----------



## Boldi (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Moin Männe,

Standardbauanleitungen für Teichfenster gibt es wohl eher nicht, viel zu viele Faktoren wären da nötig. Die wichtigsten Einflussgrössen sind Fenstergrösse, Scheibeneinspannung (Rahmen oder freitragend), Eisdruck, Scheibenposition und Fläche im Volumenverhältnis usw...
Hört sich zwar kompliziert an, isses aber nicht. Du solltest als erstes mal Deine Parameter festlegen: Teichgröße/Tiefe, Fenstergröße und Höhenposition, dann sehen wir weiter.

Meine Scheibe ist z.B. aus 20 mm Acrylglas (Friedhelm`s Frage), eingespannt in einem Stahlrahmen, der wiederrum in einem Betonfundament eingespannt ist.

So sieht das dann aus


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Auf dem letzten Teichtreffen haben wir gemeinsam die Firma Naturagart besucht. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat uns dort der Geschäftsführer, Herr Jorek,  gesagt das diese Firma inzwischen "Halbfertigteile" für solche Einsatzzwecke entwickelt hat. 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob nur einen Rahmen mit angeflanschter Folie, oder ob die Scheibe da bereits drin sitzt. Auf jeden Fall hiess es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, das durch die inzwischen erreichten Stückzahlen die Kosten für so ein Teil inzwischen durchaus im Verhältnis zum kompletten Eigenbau recht günstig sind. 
Erkundige Dich doch mal dort. 
Die haben auf jeden Fall so etwas auch i Ihren eigenen Teichen schon mehrmals eingebaut une Erfahrungen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel 

P.S. Waren ja noch mehr aus dem Forum dabei... vielleicht hat einer noch genauer hingehört als ich. Das hat Herr Jorek erzählt, als wir bei dem noch in Bau befindlichen großen Schwimmteich standen.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Hi,

ich mein auch es war der Rahmen mit Folienstück.


----------



## Xeal (12. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Hallo !
Auf jeden Fall muss die Scheibe um so mehr Druck aushalten, je tiefer sie sitzt


----------



## schilfgrün (12. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Ein freundliches Hallo an Euch,

ich bin gerade ganz fasziniert über das Foto von Martin, so etwas kenne ich nur aus dem Zoo bei den Pinguinen.
Leider wäre so ein Teich bei uns auf dem `Flachland` schwer umsetzbar.
Die Idee finde ich allerdings super 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Hi Ingo,



schilfgrün schrieb:


> .
> Leider wäre so ein Teich bei uns auf dem `Flachland` schwer umsetzbar.


 

...wieso auf dem "Flachland" schwer umsetzbar ??

Verstehe ich nicht. Martin wohnt auch auf dem "Flachland".
Was hat dies damit zu tun ?? Buddeln kann man auch im Flachland...

OK, habe mir Bild von Martin nochmal angesehen.. obwohl ich den Teich kenne. Also... Teich ist ebenerdig und Fenster ist unter der Erdhöhe. Bild täuscht etwas von der Perspektive, sodaß der Eindruck entsteht, der Teich würde aus dem Boden ragen. Um an das Fenster zu kommen, muß man seitlich ein paar Stufen "runtergehen". Kannste also beruhigt auch so bauen... iss kein Problem u. Martin hilft bestimmt gerne.


----------



## schilfgrün (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Hi Jo,

das Bild von Martin täuscht ein bißchen, ich war erst im Glauben, er würde im tiefsten Bayern wohnen. Bei mir brauche ich allerdings nur sieben Spatenstiche machen und das Wasser rauscht wie ein Fluß.Um so etwas wie Martin hinzubekommen, müßte ich wahrscheinlich ein ferglastes U-Boot eingraben. Es würde mich aber schon interessieren, wie hoch der Grundwasserspiegel so um Hamburg ist !!! 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Moin Ingo,



schilfgrün schrieb:


> Bei mir brauche ich allerdings nur sieben Spatenstiche machen und das Wasser rauscht wie ein Fluß


 
....Du Glücklicher, dann hast Du ja kein Problem mit der Wasserversorgung.
Ich habe letztes Jahr bis auf 32 Meter bohren lassen und keinen Tropfen Wasser gefunden.. mitten in Hamburg.
Martin wohnt klein wenig außerhalb und hat bei 7 Meter (in etwa) Wasser bekommen.
Bei uns im Norden ist es so, daß die Brauereien so viel Wasser absaugen, daß der Grundwasserspiegel ständig absinkt... dazu trage ich gleich auch noch etwas bei... Gute Nacht..


----------



## schilfgrün (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Hi Jo,

mit der Wasserversorgung habe ich wahrlich keine Probleme, aber dadurch ist der gesamte Erdboden sehr weich - mein Haus steht auf Punktfundamenten, und sackt hier und da auch schon mal ab. Mein Badezimmer ( eine Ecke des Hauses ) schaffte es so auch schon mal, sich um 5cm der Erde zu nähern - versuchte ich mit einem Wagenheber auszugleichen, was aber nicht funktionierte.
Zu Eurem niedrigen Grundwasserspiegel bekenne ich mich übrigends auch schuldig.


Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

[OT]

Ich auch

Schuldig

[/OT]


----------



## schilfgrün (20. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Hi Männe, 

mich interessiert ja schon, welches Konzept Du bevorzugst ??? 
Schreib doch einmal, welche Möglichkeiten Du letztendlich bevorzugst.

Liebe Grüße  - Ingo  :smoki


----------



## Männe (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

^Hallo  Ihr Wasserliebhaber
freue mich über die rege Beteiligung im Forum
leider ist bei uns jetzt Winterzeit und an den Bau nicht zu denken
hoffe aber im Frühjahr mit dem Start 
bis dahin alles Gut und einen guten Rutsch
Euer Männe


----------



## OnlineChecker (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

Hallo,

ein Fester im Gartenteich find ich auch eine klasse Idee. Hab neulich bei meinen Recherchen eine Säule gefunden, die im Teich steht und in der man auch die Fische beobachten kann.

Find ich echt schick. Hat jemand mit sowas schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
Hier mal ein Beispiel

Wie ist das im Winter? muss man da dann das Wasser wieder ablassen? Damit die Säule nicht kaputt geht?

Grüße


----------



## schilfgrün (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teich mit Fenster*

- soetwas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen, sieht zumindest etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus - und ziemlich eng für die Fische - wenn sie es auch aufgrund der Wärme dort hinaufzieht.
Mit einem natürlichem Teich hat das natürlich überhaubt nichts mehr zu tun, und ich bin natürlich ein Freund von natürlichen Teichen. ( wer bekommt einen Satz mit mehr `natürlich`hin? )
Jedenfalls würde ich das Wasser im Winter sicherheitshalber aus der Säule ablassen. Die Fische werden sich vorsichtshalber nach unten verziehen, aber ob Deine Säule dem Eisdruck und das Gestell dem darauf lastendem Gewicht standhält, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------

